# winter weather



## ziggys (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi,
So far looking at properties around Albox and Huercal Overa. From research already done we know that the winters are going to be cold, but just looking for confirmation really, obviously seen photos of snow but is that every year or more of an exception ?. Also are both these place very windy all year round, as hoping to spend much of our time outdoors.
Thanks


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Try Jaca. Very friendly winter, in the foothills of the Pyrenees and in a microclimate where it rarely snows.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Although I didnt live in that area, we were in Andalucia/Malaga, I found the winters were a shock. Wet, cold, windy and although on a sunny day it would feel warm, once the sun went down it was very cold. I used to scrape ice off the windscreens some mornings. That said, we never saw any snow - only on the mountains in the distance. The biggest problem was keeping the houses warm, there is a lack of central heating (its not the norm), carpets and insulation

Jo xxx


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

We get some wind here but not often and window scraping is not so bad. The moisture dumps on the nearby Pyrenees. Two winters ago we rode road bicycles outside all winter with only a couple days below zero. Beats the mountains where we lived in the U.S. Where it was cold for eight months, about an average of 1.5 meters of snow on the ground a year and the need for a garage for the car, not to mention the need for a snow blower to keep our walks clean. Oh, not to mention the ice on the ground all winter that led to lots of falls. And, the deer and moose would come into town and eat the greenery from the trees because there was more than five meters of snow on the ground where they normally lived. Don't miss it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If I'm looking at new areas I use this:

http://http://www.wunderground.com/

Put your location of choice in, click on a station and look at the records in table or graph form. It uses personal weather stations (when I win the lottery I'm having one too!) so there are locations and records for places all over the province/country/world. Some stations, naturally, may be new so don't have records for very long, but you'll find others have been up and running for years. You can check temperatures, averages, humidity, rainfall, etc.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Elyles said:


> Try Jaca. Very friendly winter, in the foothills of the Pyrenees and in a microclimate where it rarely snows.


But, the tourist slogan for Jaca is "Ciudad de la nieve"....


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Forget Albox and Huercal Overa, move to the Canary Islands and forget all about cold winters 

I'm counting down the days until I'm back out there


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But, the tourist slogan for Jaca is "Ciudad de la nieve"....


That's because it is the closest town to,the slopes, nothing more.


----------



## ziggys (Jun 29, 2015)

bob_bob said:


> Forget Albox and Huercal Overa, move to the Canary Islands and forget all about cold winters
> 
> I'm counting down the days until I'm back out there


Thanks Bob Bob, already live in Lanzarote, been here for 4 years, ready to move on now. Enjoy your time in the Canaries


----------



## ziggys (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your advice, much appreciated. Having a couple of weeks over there in October for a better nosey round and hopefully get to view some rental properties (if the rental agents reply) and maybe speak to somelocals over a tapas or two


----------

